

Need a UI/UX designer/front-end developer contrator immediately - eAlchemist

We, a Petaluma enterprise SaaS for the wine industry, are looking for a UI/UX designer who has immediate availability. Our current partner has put us in a pretty bad place just prior to our beta launch. Our app. is built in RoR, so it would be great if you know RoR well. But more important is that you know current HTML/CSS standards and are very familiar with the ins and outs of JQuery.
We're looking for someone who can start immediately and has a fair amount of bandwidth. If this short project goes well, there is the opportunity for a lot more work. If you're interested, please contact me ASAP with your hourly rate, availability, and online samples of your work.<p>Best,
Chris
Cofounder, Brixmark
======
eAlchemist
Feel free to contact me at chris@brixmark.com

